# Forum, message problems....



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2009)

Was just wondering, am I the only one sometimes getting the message part with everything, smilies fonts etc., except where you're supposed to write your message and not being able to reply to threads?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 15, 2009)

I've never had that happen. Maybe hit refresh when it does happen? I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2009)

ALso I haven't had a such trouble so far. I think it is your net browser fault Jan. You might be forced to use the default settings of the browser.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 16, 2009)

Or like me I switched to Mozilla Firefox! It's pretty fast and doesn't have any problems, so far.


----------

